# Off-topic is anyone good with tax codes



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi,

As it's a new tax year, I have been put on a new tax code which is 810L. I haven't been taxed up till now by my employer.

Anyone on here understand more about this tax code, what it means, will I be charged ridiculous tax every week?

I'm on a zero hour contact with my employer.

I know it's off-topic, but any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dave11 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi, 810L means you can earn £8,100 before paying any tax. If you are paid weekly then its about 170 a week or 675 a month before paying tax. If you earn irrelular amount each week/ month then you could be due a refund at the end of the tax year if you are within the 8,100.

As far as the Inland Revenue are concerned, the zero hour contract will make little difference. If you earn over the tax threshold then you are liable for tax.


Hope that helps

Thanks
David


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi David, thanks for it. I usually earn no more than £300 a week and that's rare at times, so hopefully I won't get hit by lots of tax. You have cleared that up for me, appreciate it.


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

On £300 a week, take home pay (after tax and N.I.) will be approx £230


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

vroomtshh said:


> On £300 a week, take home pay (after tax and N.I.) will be approx £230


Recently I have been taking home £280, so do you know approx how much I would get taxed on this? Sorry, but maths isn't my strong point. :lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

BellUK said:


> Recently I have been taking home £280, so do you know approx how much I would get taxed on this? Sorry, but maths isn't my strong point. :lol:


If your taking home £280 then you've already been taxed ???

If your earning £280 before tax/NI then you'd be taking home approx £207 give or take


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm with you now, I officially hate tax. :lol:


----------



## Dave11 (Jun 26, 2007)

BellUK said:


> I'm with you now, I officially hate tax. :lol:


We all do !


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Not sure if its been posted before but came across this tax calculator online; http://listentotaxman.com


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

BellUK said:


> I'm with you now, I officially hate tax. :lol:





Dave11 said:


> We all do !


I don't think tax should be hated, it's a very important thing that we all need to pay in order for the country to function...

What is the hateful part is a) the amount we have to pay due to interest for actual money - this is paid by us to private banks for the use of it, and b) the way that our money is now being wasted on the non producers of this country...

I don't mind paying a little bit of what I earn to have roads, hospitals, police etc... all nice things to have... 

:thumb:

Also, just to add to this... I do think the current system is wrong.... we should all have to pay the same amount of tax... this taxing people because they make more money is wrong... imo.


----------



## MBK (Sep 7, 2009)

Its true, everyone should pay the same amount of tax, otherwise people who pay more would want better services from hospitals roads and the like.


----------

